# Meredith stove



## seapro (Nov 23, 2011)

i am new to this neighbor told me about it i just purchased a meredith insert for the fire place anyone have any info on these probably weigha about 1400 pounds my brother-in law ended up at hospital for helping me move it lol just slides in no pipr with 2 blowers on it


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum   You have a Meredith insert with no pipe (liner) ?


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2011)

What is a Meredith insert?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 23, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> What is a Meredith insert?



And how does it weigh 1,400 lbs?!


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Both were my next 2 questions... What is it, and 1400 ???


----------



## mellow (Nov 23, 2011)

Guess this needs to move to pre-epa.   This thing is an old beast.

http://nh.craigslist.org/bar/2675414739.html


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 23, 2011)

VC Merrimack perhaps?


----------



## Jags (Nov 23, 2011)

Its and old skool wood/coal combo unit.  It might feel like it weighs 1400 pounds but it doesn't.  I believe the OP is describing his slammer install.

To the OP - please fill us in.  If you are looking for info - what info are you looking for?  You gonna burn coal or wood?  As a wood stove, it will not be very efficient at all.  Combo units still typically bring in combustion air from the bottom.  That is really not optimal for a wood stove.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## seapro (Nov 23, 2011)

gonna burn wood so far uses a lot less than the open fireplace i was using has top in out damper and adjust air at bottom  warms pretty good i appreciate feedback  hope its safe


----------



## seapro (Nov 23, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jags (Nov 23, 2011)

seapro said:
			
		

> gonna burn wood so far uses a lot less than the open fireplace i was using has top in out damper and adjust air at bottom  warms pretty good i appreciate feedback  hope its safe



Okay - couple of things.  This being a slammer install, I HAVE to ask - have you inspected the chimney (or had it inspected).  If not, it is HIGHLY recommended to do so.  This type of install is notorious for creosote production.

Second, if this is gonna be a long term solution for you I would suggest a chimney liner for many reasons.  They ain't cheap, but it will be MUCH safer.  A slammer with no stack can cause carbon monoxide entering the home if the conditions are correct.  Keep going.  Pics of the install would also help.  Internal to the house chimney or external??


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2011)

If you can post some pictures of this installation that would help a lot. We can armchair guess about possible issues, but a picture will be worth a thousand words. Our key concern here is your safety. If you need help posting pictures, just holler.


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, this isn't much - just an ad looking for dealers....

That stove was somewhat popular regionally in New England.


----------

